# Medidor de corriente en DC



## RyogaX (Dic 21, 2007)

Cordial saludo: 

Buenas un saludo a todos, quisiera me colaboraran con el esquema de un circuito para medir corriente de 0 a 300A en CD, y su acondicionamiento de señal de 0 a 5V cd, con el objetivo de hacer un monitoreo a traves de la pc gracias de antemano por su atensión. 

pero por ahora solo me interesa el circuito para reducción de corriente y llevar esta corriente a voltaje de 0 a 5 V para poder trabajar con un microcontrolador.

espero me colaboren lo mas que puedan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2007)

Puedes ver de medir el campo magnetico del cable que transporta la CC con un dispositivo de efecto Hall, este lo acondicionas, lo mandas a un convertidor AD y de alli a tu PC.


----------



## RyogaX (Dic 21, 2007)

Pues si, la verdad esa es la idea, aunque no tenia pensado la pinza de efecto hall, pero me interesaria el esquema o circuito del transductor de corriente a voltaje (yo hago los calculos), y ademas no estoy seguro si puedo usar transformador de corriente o pinza de efecto halla para tomar valores de corriente en cd me gustaria me aclararan esa duda enorme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2007)

Transformador no, no hay variacion de flujo magnetico, no hay transformadorrmacion.

Lo si puedes hacer es un intensificador de flujo (Acabo de inventar esto) te armas un nucleo magnetico con un transformador viejo, enrroscas sobre este 2 vueltas del conductor (Mas no creo que entren) y cierras el circuito magnetico de forma que el hall quede atravezado por el campo magnetico. Con esto duplicas el campo sobre el Hall.

Si el cable es demasiado grueso para enrroscarlo, solo lo pasas por dentro de tu nucleo (Como si fuera una pinza amperometrica), pero siempre te conviene cerrar el nucleo pasando a travez del Hall.

Si tampoco pasa por el nucleo (Debe ser un conductor de 75mm2 de seccion como minimo), puedes apollar el Hall sobre este en forma directa, pero tendra minima sensibilidad

De acuerdo al grado de definicion de tu medicion puedes usar comparadores discretos o un conversor AD


----------



## Serjugon (Feb 8, 2009)

Dependiendo de la resolucion y precision deseadas podrias emplear una resistencia de precision (shunt) conectada a un amplificador operacional que haga coincidir tu fondo de escala (5v) con el paso de corriente maxima por la resistencia. 

Debes tener en cuenta que siempre se comete un error en la medida aunque si pretendes medir 300amperios supongo que cometerias un error pequeño. Ten en cuenta que si lo que pretendes es medir la corriente en amperios/hora (carga) y no en amperios (corriente instantanea) posiblemente tendras que incluir un factor de correcion en la programacion del micro. 

Me explico, para medir amperios hora tendrias que coger muestras repetidamente y despues calcular la corriente equivalente a una hora de funcionamiento realizando operaciones matematicas. Bien, es necesario saber que si haces esto lo que haces es integrar en el tiempo y que estarias integrando tambien en el tiempo el error de medida. No se si te habre aclarado algo o te habre confundido mas pero es que tengo que diseñar un medidor de carga en amperios hora y llevo un tiempo dandole vueltas al asunto.

Ah y otra cosilla... si al final te decantas por esta opcion piensa que la resistencia sensora debe estar conectada en serie con la corriente a medir (supongo que esto ya lo sabias) y ten en cuenta que cuanto mayor se la distancia existente entre el circuito acondicionador y la resistencia sensora mayor sera el error inducido en la medida. Este error se calcula en base a tres parametros: longitud, seccion y resistividad del material del medio fisico (generalmente cobre).

Resistencia=Resistividad*(Longitud/Superficie)

Para que te hagas una idea las resistencias de precision shunt son de muy bajo valor ohmico y si colocases el acondicionador a dos metros de distancia con un cable de cobre de 1mm cuadrado de seccion la tension captada posiblemente saturase el circuito acondicionador debido al error inducido.

Estare encantado de aclararte cualquiera de los puntos arriba descritos y acepto sugerencias para llevar a cabo mi proyecto de un medidor de amperios hora para medir carga de baterias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 8, 2009)

De ambas ideas que te propusieron ya existen elementos comerciales... creo que es mas facil y eficiente que los compres y despues hagas la medicion con un microcontrolador 

http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Products/Categories/Sensors/currentsensor.asp

http://www.emproshunts.com/?gclid=CLjTyPrbzZgCFSMSagodBQQ01g


----------



## Serjugon (Feb 8, 2009)

Tiene razon chico3001 en cuanto a que existen elementos comerciales que te servirian y que lo mas facil resulta recurrir a ellos pero si lo que deseas es que te salga barato y aprender sobre el tema en profundidad hazlo con tus propias manos. Estoy completamente de acuerdo en que los instrumentos comerciales seran mas eficientes que los que puedas llegar a desarrollar tu mismo, ahora bien, si la precision que necesitas no es elevadisima tu mismo puedes elegir los componentes y su precision en funcion de tu bolsillo. 

Si te sientes todo un artesano estare encantado de ayudarte y sino tienes ganas de tanto lio espero que te sean de ayuda los links que te proporciona chico3001. Sea como sea podria resultar de ayuda para entender mejor que necesitas que dijeses como ha de realizarse la medida de corriente (quizas no puedas incluir nada en serie en el circuito y la unica solucion sea recurrir a pinzas amperimetricas o celulas de efecto hall) y que tipo de corriente vas a medir (las corrientes por motores funcionando en pwm tienen un rizado que conviene eliminar y que complica un poco las cosas) tambien seria de ayuda que dijeses a que distancia estara el medidor de corriente del aparato cuya corriente quieras medir. 

Una ultima cosa, no sabría decirte que metodo es mas preciso para realizar la medicion pero has de tener en cuenta que las celulas de efecto hall se basan en induccion magnetica y en el numero de vueltas que de el cable alrededor de la celúla. Esto me sugiere dos cosas y un consejo:

1.- A veces resulta complicado saber si diste 2.7 o 2.9 vueltas al cable 
2.- Las celulas de efecto hall que he visto son cuadradas, lo que implica que las espiras que enrolles en la celula no seran circulares (ni cuadradas debido a la "rigidez" del conductor) con lo cual supongo que se producira algun error a causa de esto
3.- Si te decides por usar estas celulas deberias utilizar resistencias de tolerancia 1%

Supongo que los pequeños errores que puedas inducir por los dos primeros motivos se veran reducidos cuantas mas vueltas des al conductor sobre la célula. Por favor, si cualquiera que lea este mensaje detecta que he cometido algun error estare encantado de que me corrijan o comenten puesto que soy un estudiante de ingenieria y como es de esperar mi experiencia no es demasiado dilatada, sin embargo deseo aprender y compartir.


----------



## Daoíz (Nov 23, 2010)

Retomando este tema, ahora me surge el problema de medir una corriente y leerla en un PIC
Sobre el tema de lectura del PIC no tengo problema, solo quiero medir una corriente entre 0 y 250 mA en DC y que me de una señal en voltage proporcional a esa corriente.

Adjunto esquema del montaje

La corriente es para calentar un resistencia y deseo no variar mi medida.
La tensión varia entre 0 y 24Vdc, como podéis ver con el montaje Darlington que realicé

Dispongo de varias alternativas como son:

- Transductor de corriente
- Resistencia en serie

Y seguro que conocéis soluciones simples a este problema "simple", no?

Un saludo y gracas


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

Puedes optar por comprar una pinza amperometrica y utililza las partes, y alli podras ver como funcionan y acondicionar las señales a gusto y antojo ya que esta van al  AD para la prensentación, las hay a muy buenos precios es algo simple y sencillo y de donde puedes sacar otras ideas y es economico.

Otra forma es hacer uso de un amplificador magnético, creo que es la mejor solución por lo simple y económica


----------



## Daoíz (Nov 24, 2010)

Me decante por comprar un transductor de corriente y tratar sus datos.
Concretamente de la marca LEM


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2010)

Daoíz dijo:


> Me decante por comprar un transductor de corriente y tratar sus datos.
> Concretamente de la marca LEM


¿ Y por que no un Shunt ?
Con 250mA y una resistencia de 0,1Ω consigues unos 25mV de tensión, que puedes amplificar (Si hace falta) y aplicar donde se te ocurra.


----------



## Daoíz (Nov 25, 2010)

Me parece una buena idea, mañana me llega el transductor de corriente,concretamente el CT 0,4-P, con estas características que puede valerle a alguien 
http://docs-europe.origin.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0beb/0900766b80beb68a.pdf

Ya os contaré como me ha ido, me llega mañana


----------



## jhonduar (Ene 25, 2013)

buenas noches estoy haciendo una prototipo de una grua y la estoy manejando inalambricamente, estoy usando motores de paso el motor que levantara la carga que sera de un maximo de un kilogramo consume 2 ampere quisiera mostrar el peso que levante en la pc de manera inalambrica claro,,,  he leido sobre este sensor ACS712 pero nose si m pueda servir uso el xbee para manejar los motores si m pueden responder lo mas pronto posible gracias.


----------

